# training a new dog



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I am going to breed my dog with my father in laws dog both are good dogs his actually came out of wilson kennels up in vernal area. (Both dogs are paper'd) Now the question is i have been thinking about keeping one of the pups and training it and then selling it when its about 9 months old. It would be taught to retrieve to the hand, the basic heal, woe, come, stay, sit. I wont teach it to hold to the wing and shot as no one i hunt with has a dog that will hold to the wing and shot. It will also be taught to find and retrieve dead birds. 

Is it worth my time to do it. With the economy the way it is do you think there is much of a market for a trained dog these days? And if so is 800 to much to ask. Just wondering if its worth all the time and effort?


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

The GSP market is flooded right now with dogs. Right now is not the right time to breed any dog. Some of the best litters in this country are not moving right now.


----------

